# Leaving Christchurch... moving company recommendations please.



## natmat (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum (it appears to be for those hoping to move TO and not FROM NZ) but here goes...

I'm departing NZ to move back to the UK with a container's work of household contents.

I'd appreciate recommendations for contacts/companies that anyone has used over the past couple of months.

Ta, Nat.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We're going through removals quotes at the moment for a move within NZ. We've had The Moving Company, NZ Van Lines, Crown Relocations and Conroy's give us quotes. By far the best quote I'd say is The Moving Company and then NZ Van Lines. We'll probably go with NZ Van Lines as we've used them before and they were great. Used PSS to get here from the UK and I'm sure they do it the other way around. There's also Pickfords Worlwide ?


----------



## natmat (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you just going with the cheapest then?


----------



## natmat (Jan 3, 2010)

We moved out here with Crown, who we thought were very good/attentive/careful. NZ Crown somewhat less so. They were in the higher price bracket both in NZ and UK.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

natmat said:


> Are you just going with the cheapest then?


No don't think so. They're all about the same price really give or take $300/$400.
Not impressed with how Crown do things and one of the managers at work has used them twice and both times he wasn't impressed. The last time they caused $4000 worth of damage to goods simply by not packaging things right. Luckily they were insured.
They also wanna use 2 x containers and put them on a rail cart up North which doesn't fit with me so they're out and they are the most expensive.

Gonna be hard to choose from the other 3.
Felt the best about The Moving Company in all honesty. Felt the sales woman went through everything completely, without any rush and put our minds at rest. If I can get their price down I think we'll be happy, however the other two were fine.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

natmat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct forum (it appears to be for those hoping to move TO and not FROM NZ) but here goes...
> 
> I'm departing NZ to move back to the UK with a container's work of household contents.
> 
> ...


BugetMoving is the company my US shipping company had take possession of my property at port landing. They handled all the port, customs, and what-not stuff that happened once my things arrived by ship. They were all right, no complaints. I can't say much else, simply because all I had to do was wait until customs got through their back-log and could check my stuff, then BudgetMoving delivered it to home, unloaded, and unpacked for me. They also do international moves, though mine was obviously part international, and part domestic... they kept me in the loop, all my stuff was delivered unbroken, and the movers were friendly and polite.


----------

